# Halloweenradio.com is BACK!!



## pdcollins6092 (Aug 8, 2009)

Cool now we have 2 places to listen to Halloween music year round...


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

*Hooray for Halloween Radio!! 

Hey PD, I have my calendar proudly hangin by my computer desk! Thanks again for it! *


----------



## pdcollins6092 (Aug 8, 2009)

ter_ran said:


> *Hooray for Halloween Radio!!
> 
> Hey PD, I have my calendar proudly hangin by my computer desk! Thanks again for it! *


Glad you like it....


----------



## RattandRoll (Sep 6, 2007)

Yes Ive been listening myself love it


----------



## tm1_83 (Sep 8, 2011)

I just came across halloweenradio.com and am very thrilled to of found it. I love halloween and all that goes with it.


----------

